# Any new info on Liquid oral conversions...



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 7, 2018)

For years we'v used the old recipes using peg300, 400 etc.  Making VAR, OXY, STAN, and some others they always seem to crash hard.  I started making them overdosed due to this.  Even using more PEG doesn't help.  Has anyone came across new advances in this area?


----------

